
Ageism in tech: the not-so-invisible age limit developers face - roxanneonhacker
https://www.parkersoftware.com/blog/ageism-in-tech-the-not-so-invisible-age-limit-developers-face/
======
downerending
Programmers over 45 or so make up a pretty small fraction of the total, so
arguably excluding them simply doesn't matter that much. And the ugly secret
of software development is that almost all of it doesn't matter either, thus
greatly limiting the true need for the expertise that older programmers bring.

I'm old. My advice to those who are aging: Accept that positions involving
stupid software tricks for huge bucks will dry up for you. Instead, look for
work that's truly useful. It doesn't pay much, which means there's a scarcity
of candidates, which means that they tend to value skill over youth.

And it's your chance to plant those trees that you'll never sit under.

------
mikro2nd
Original at [https://bdtechtalks.com/2019/03/29/ageism-in-tech-age-
limit-...](https://bdtechtalks.com/2019/03/29/ageism-in-tech-age-limit-
software-developers-face/)

